# Hunting > The Magazine >  True Story...

## Tahr

The stags started to get into it last night and several were really going off.

I was sitting down giving the odd roar thinking something might appear and happened to glance over to my left and there was a fawn in a close by clearing so I left my pack and rifle and snuck 15 yards to get some picks.



I had mucked around for a few minutes taking pics and a roar emitted quite close, so without going back to my rifle I gave a roar. And almost immediately a stag appeared at about 20 yards - I could just see his head and neck. And there I was stranded.

He stood there long enough for me to get my camera onto him before he disappeared. The best stag I have seen in 55 years of trying to get a truly decent one.

Gutted.



(The fawn I was photographing was just in the neighbours property and that's why I left my rifle).

----------


## Ned

As soon as I read "left my pack and rifle" I had a good guess as to where this was headed....

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Steelisreal

I'm surprised that Tilly didn't grab you by the bootlaces and drag you back to your rifle - "those tasty brown things only stop running after the funny looking stick goes bang - you might want want to keep it close!"

----------


## Tahr

> I'm surprised that Tilly didn't grab you by the bootlaces and drag you back to your rifle - "those tasty brown things only stop running after the funny looking stick goes bang - you might want want to keep it close!"


Hah. Tilly wasn't with me.

----------


## Ned

We're never too old to discover new ways to lose a bit of sleep. Will you get another crack at it? Either way a memorable story with hard evidence to boot.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pauli

Bugger!

----------


## Tahr

> the old adage " rifle should always be within arms reach " taught when in the army so obviously no army training and not a boy scout as not prepared .  for what was in the photo looked not a bad hat rack . so guessing next time you are going for a photo op you will drag your rifle with you ?would make a good toyota add " Bugger "


I should add some context. The fawn I was photographing was just in the neighbours property by 100 yards and that's why I left my rifle. The stag was right on the boundary line when I saw him which would have made it difficult. If I had stayed where I was back from the boundary and had kept roaring and not moved for the pics I would have got him.

----------


## Tahr

> We're never too old to discover new ways to lose a bit of sleep. Will you get another crack at it? Either way a memorable story with hard evidence to boot.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk



I will go back. He was down in a gully roaring when I left.

----------


## Sako851

Oh man! 
That hurts ..

----------


## stagstalker

Holy heck!

----------


## Tahr

> Holy heck!


   @stagstalker My final look at him as he disappeared into the neighbours.

It would make you weep.

----------


## Ned

Oi! Come back! I've got something to show you...

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## stagstalker

:Oh Noes:

----------


## Grasshoppa

I'm really hoping there's favourable a Part II to this story very soon

----------


## Mathias

Oh well Bruce, the one that got away.....for now. He could be on the move, but good luck next round.

----------


## Nickoli

> I'm really hoping there's favourable a Part II to this story very soon


I'm hoping he has a chance to pass on his genetics to the next generation.....but yeah: good luck @Tahr  :XD:

----------


## chainsaw

if he's got his girls around he wont go far.  The pictures themselves are a trophy and I find I get as much of a buzz in getting close and taking pics as pulling the trigger.  A few more days serving his lady friends aint a bad outcome.

----------


## 7mmwsm

The things you see when you haven't got a gun.

----------


## Gibo

Holy shit he's a cracker! Ah well mate, there is always next time and he sure is something to keep your blade keen  :Wink:

----------


## Chur Bay

Good luck.
I wouldn't be surprised if you nail him. It will be that much sweeter when you do.

----------


## Trout

Buitifull photo rigth there. :Thumbsup: No sleep in April for you Bruce.

----------


## 2post

I would rather have the photos any day. Well done you got him in my book.

----------


## Shadowsol

oh bugger - he's an awesome looking fella too!

----------


## Nathan F

That photo is a trophy mate

----------


## Huk

> The things you see when you haven't got a gun.


Haha where have I heard that before ,good luck next time Bruce, he is a bloody beaut

----------


## Friwi

Don't worry, next year he will be a 20 pointer :-)

----------


## Tahr

> That photo is a trophy mate


 @nathan That's what went through my mind when his head appeared over the brow. I said to myself  "just enjoy the moment and get a pic".  Glad I did.

----------


## nor-west

Can't believe the length of those Trez tines, any relation to the 'tangled wire stag' do you think?

----------


## Gkp

I feel your pain. The same thing happened to me 3 or 4 years ago!

----------


## Tahr

> Can't believe the length of those Trez tines, any relation to the 'tangled wire stag' do you think?


Maybe. About 2 km away. There is game park blood in the area and the general area has always had a good reputation for heads  even before the escapees.

Yes, the trez are unbelievable.

----------


## Trout

How many points in the photo,i tryed to count 14 -16-18,but im not a good counter.

----------


## Dreamer

Good things come to those who wait

Great photos!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kidmac42

It's pretty cool that there are still animals and experiences that can raise an eyebrow on even the likes of @Tahr, who's probably seen and done more than most.

----------


## Tahr

> How many points in the photo,i tryed to count 14 -16-18,but im not a good counter.


I think 14

----------


## Tahr

> It's pretty cool that there are still animals and experiences that can raise an eyebrow on even the likes of @Tahr, who's probably seen and done more than most.


Im just an ordinary person thats lived with a hunting passion for a few extra years than most. Simply just a function of age.

----------


## Trout

He s a handsome stag what ever his points,Monic of the Glen. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Finnwolf

> @nathan That's what went through my mind when his head appeared over the brow. I said to myself  "just enjoy the moment and get a pic".  Glad I did.


What a great attitude, well done! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Cigar

> ... He was down in a gully roaring when I left.


Roaring with laughter maybe?  :Pacman: 

Pity you didn't have the rifle, but awesome you had the camera!

----------


## Mooseman

He is a real beauty, I m sure you will get a crack at him soon, this time tie your rifle to your hands. Sure was lucky you seen the fawn and had the camera, but maybe if the fawn hadn't been there the stag may still have come out and your rifle would have been handy. Good Luck tracking him down and look forward to your next post  Big Stag down , maybe?

----------


## Tahr

> He is a real beauty, I m sure you will get a crack at him soon, this time tie your rifle to your hands. Sure was lucky you seen the fawn and had the camera, but maybe if the fawn hadn't been there the stag may still have come out and your rifle would have been handy. Good Luck tracking him down and look forward to your next post  Big Stag down , maybe?


Wife and I are going up today and staying the night at the hut to have a another crack at him. 5 hour return trip each time.

----------


## tiroahunta

> Wife and I are going up today and staying the night at the hut to have a another crack at him. 5 hour return trip each time.


Good luck getting him. Looks like a goody....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> The stags started to get into it last night and several were really going off.
> 
> I was sitting down giving the odd roar thinking something might appear and happened to glance over to my left and there was a fawn in a close by clearing so I left my pack and rifle and snuck 15 yards to get some picks.
> 
> Attachment 164100
> 
> I had mucked around for a few minutes taking pics and a roar emitted quite close, so without going back to my rifle I gave a roar. And almost immediately a stag appeared at about 20 yards - I could just see his head and neck. And there I was stranded.
> 
> He stood there long enough for me to get my camera onto him before he disappeared. The best stag I have seen in 55 years of trying to get a truly decent one.
> ...


Bugger

----------


## outdoorlad

Good luck for round two Tahr

----------


## 57jl

good luck mate

----------


## BruceY

Me mate & I in the Ngawaapurua a few years back.....he cuts across the river with his new dog.....puts his pack & rifle down, tells the dog to STAY....walks a few metres pulls his daks down to have a " morning constitutional " and OF COURSE outta the scrub walks a young buck.....tough luck "Smillie" old mate....

----------


## Tahr

Wife and I spent last night in Mr Big's territory. 
I roared out a nice 10 and we left him. Didn't see the big one but there was a cagey roarer in the same gully so it might have been him. Will give him a rest for a week and have another crack.

Here's the 10 I roared out.


And here's the consolation prize I shot just on dark after I was sure we had done our dash with Mr Big.
144 yards with the 300saum so it wasn't a fair contest really.

----------


## Trout

Well done Tahr,easy carry n tasty.

----------


## top of the south

Hope you get him Bruce he's a bloody ripper

----------


## Mooseman

Gotta keep your eye in for Mr Big, pretty looking 10 alright, good luck for round 3 on the big one.

----------


## nor-west

Save Mr10 for my trip next year please.

----------


## Norway

What a beast! At least you have a lasting memory...

----------


## Moa Hunter

To me the stag doesn't look very old - 4yrs ? and is a bit short in the beam. Although he is a nice shape he might not score that high (yet). I think the 10 which only looks 3yrs may well turn out to be the better stag, just give him four more years. Both stags are well off their best

----------


## Micky Duck

that 10 sure has nice shape to him.....

----------


## stagstalker

Awesome work. That ten looks real nice for his age too, gonna grow into another ripper.

----------


## Tahr

> Awesome work. That ten looks real nice for his age too, gonna grow into another ripper.


  @stagstalker  @Micky Duck The biggest thrill was that he was laying his head right back and roaring while my wife was watching him through the binos.

Another pic with a bit more zoom.

----------


## Tentman

> Save Mr10 for my trip next year please.


Don't even think about that, you know what a tin-bum Jeff is, he'll have Mr Big walk out at 50M and knock him over (just like that Chamois up the Tindall), and the worse part, he won't even be a tiny bit remorseful about it @nor-west

----------


## nor-west

Hey hang on it was charging. I had to shoot to protect Brian who had his back to the beast, it was him or us.......

----------


## Stag

Shit!

----------


## Tahr

Wife and I spent last night in Mr Big's territory. 
I roared out a nice 10 and we left him. Didn't see the big one but there was a cagey roarer in the same gully so it might have been him. Will give him a rest for a week and have another crack.

Here's the 10 I roared out.


And here's the consolation prize I shot just on dark after I was sure we had done our dash with Mr Big.
144 yards with the 300saum so it wasn't a fair contest really.

----------


## Trout

Well done Tahr,easy carry n tasty.

----------


## top of the south

Hope you get him Bruce he's a bloody ripper

----------


## Mooseman

Gotta keep your eye in for Mr Big, pretty looking 10 alright, good luck for round 3 on the big one.

----------


## nor-west

Save Mr10 for my trip next year please.

----------


## Norway

What a beast! At least you have a lasting memory...

----------


## Moa Hunter

To me the stag doesn't look very old - 4yrs ? and is a bit short in the beam. Although he is a nice shape he might not score that high (yet). I think the 10 which only looks 3yrs may well turn out to be the better stag, just give him four more years. Both stags are well off their best

----------


## Micky Duck

that 10 sure has nice shape to him.....

----------


## stagstalker

Awesome work. That ten looks real nice for his age too, gonna grow into another ripper.

----------


## Tahr

> Awesome work. That ten looks real nice for his age too, gonna grow into another ripper.


  @stagstalker  @Micky Duck The biggest thrill was that he was laying his head right back and roaring while my wife was watching him through the binos.

Another pic with a bit more zoom.

----------


## Tentman

> Save Mr10 for my trip next year please.


Don't even think about that, you know what a tin-bum Jeff is, he'll have Mr Big walk out at 50M and knock him over (just like that Chamois up the Tindall), and the worse part, he won't even be a tiny bit remorseful about it @nor-west

----------


## nor-west

Hey hang on it was charging. I had to shoot to protect Brian who had his back to the beast, it was him or us.......

----------


## Stag

Shit!

----------

